# New Years Day Igloo Building



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Looks like fun Rob...our kids keep wishing for enough snow to build a snowman.

Happy New Year!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Very cool Rob!

We just wish we had snow period!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great work...

Wish we had some snow...


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Great job. I grew up in NJ so I know how much fun that is. Wish we had snow once and a while.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks like fun Rob, that's what memories are made from!

Happy New Year!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome job Rob









Don


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice job! We didn't get enough for much more than a snow man!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

that looks great, can i come over to play in the snow. Cherish these times.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Way to go! looks a fun afternoon.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Fantastic!!! They look like they had a blast!!!

We spent time in the snow here but it wasn't on 
snowmen or igloo's...

It was digging out our large garage apron and 4oo' driveway!









We got about 8" plus drifting
Just north and west of us they had 16 and 13 inches dumped on them!!!

MaeJae


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Memories, thats what you built.

I still remember the ones I built at that age only I remeber them being much bigger







Its amazing how big you remember something when you are that small. Mine were lower in height because I do not remember standing up in one but my mind remebers in comparison to my size now. Thanks for the memory you awakened for me









John

PS.. if you spray it lightly with water before the night cold, it will freeze harder and last longer.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

looks like a great deal of fun.

Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------

